# Nicehash won't benchmark my system!



## Bigceeloc

Yeah what up with that?! It hangs up on excavator server stuff, then gets past it many minutes later. Then I click start mining and it wants to benchmark my system, but it stays at 0% or doesn't detect anything and errors out, forcing me to end task from task manager.
This is on my main rig, which is an i7-6700k w/ a GTX 1080.


----------



## Bigceeloc

man this junk is broke!


----------



## Bigceeloc

I am wondering if my Anti-virus is slapping down some nicehash stuff.


----------



## Zero4549

murder your AV and try again. Also what OS are you running?


----------



## spinFX

Possibly an issue with the organic interface?


----------



## Bigceeloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinFX*
> 
> Possibly an issue with the organic interface?


LOL possibly. But the little program is all GUI and doesn't take a lot of user input.


----------



## Bigceeloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> murder your AV and try again. Also what OS are you running?


Right, will try that today hopefully.







I'm on Windows 10 Home x64.


----------



## Bigceeloc

I found this!
https://github.com/nicehash/NiceHashMinerLegacy/wiki/Troubleshooting#nicehash-miner-legacy-or-included-miners-are-being-flagged-by-anti-virus


----------



## Bigceeloc

It turns out it seems to be my antivirus. Vipre is what I am using.


----------

